# Day 4 2014 ARS season



## salinesolution (May 26, 2013)

Stayed away from the Gulf of Mexico parking lot over the weekend. 
Justin over at Got Bait in Pace hooked me up with some menhaden:thumbsup: & my friend & I headed for some close in stuff yesterday morning around 6am. 

It was a little sporty:whistling: for a flats boat but we took it easy & the boat kept us dry. Did not see any live bait or the bait boat so we used what we had.

Got to the spot with 1 boat there so I set my drift, dropped a bait & bam first ARS of the season. We ended up getting 7 in the boat & let 3 go back to get bigger. Also got a trigger. All ARS were 18"-22", except the biggun.:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

My friend caught what we think is a 29" Cubera snapper on a cig fly lined with a small weight. He was using an inshore rig so it tried to take him to the rig 2-3 times.:thumbup:

Also got broke off 3 times.

All on the 4th day of the season 5 miles from the beach:notworthy:, Endangered my ARS.:whistling:


Pics later today


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Great report!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great report, no pics!


----------



## salinesolution (May 26, 2013)

The big guy


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

salinesolution said:


> The big guy


Looks like a STUD black/Grey snapper to me. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

jmunoz said:


> Looks like a STUD black/Grey snapper to me.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


What I thought!


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Stud Mangrove (Gray) Snapper for sure. Highly unlikely to be a Cubera that close. A lot of people around here call them Black Snapper which is actually another species of Snapper.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Dang man that's a good one!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice snapper!!


----------



## salinesolution (May 26, 2013)

If it was a gray it was close to a record one. I think the FL record is 17#. This guy was close to that. But whatever he was he was good eats


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice bonus fish that doesnt count as your ARS catch, but it is maybe 8-10 lbs


----------



## salinesolution (May 26, 2013)

boggs187 said:


> Nice bonus fish that doesnt count as your ARS catch, but it is maybe 8-10 lbs


The batteries in my scale were dead:001_huh: so I did not weigh it, Therefore, it weighed 15-20 lbs:whistling:. lol:thumbup:

& yup that was Snapper # 5


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

i caught one just like that this weekend using basically same tactic..was free lining a small peice of chum while we were chumming..definately small cubera...mine had some big a$$ teeth that bout put a hole in my net


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

after doing more research..it could be a mangrove..but those look a bit lighter to me..i searched for a while trying to figure out what it was the other day..either way..it made for a nice catch..the cubera all are giant looking fish..so who knows..


----------



## guiness464 (Nov 22, 2008)

Any one have a number and location for Got Bait in Pace?


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

8503166940


----------



## Reeb65 (Jun 12, 2012)

Mangrove Snapper for sure...Cuberas have much larger pec fins and a rounder body structure. Thanks a great fish though. Have a caught a bunch of them off live bottom.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

guiness464 said:


> Any one have a number and location for Got Bait in Pace?


The shop is on woodbine in pace in the storage masters shopping center.









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brew23SeaHunt (Oct 5, 2009)

mangrove for sure. Ive caught several big ones over the years while ARS fishing. Never seem to get 2 in one trip tho, but a nice bonus fish as we say


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Big Mangroves have needle like teeth with long "canines" that like a dog.


----------



## guiness464 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

20 lb cubera


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

salinesolution said:


> If it was a gray it was close to a record one. I think the FL record is 17#. This guy was close to that. But whatever he was he was good eats


It's a mangrove snapper and only about half the record. Nice snapper though !!!


----------

